
Logit.AI launches revolutionary athlete monitoring system - logit
http://logit.ai
======
logit
Hi guys! As a retired competitive athlete, I've created Logit.AI, which is
essentially an integrated desktop and mobile app that uses athlete input about
physical, mental, and emotional wellbeing to predict and alert both athlete
and coach with injury and burnout risks. Therefore, athletes at all levels
(especially youth levels) are able to accurately monitor physical performance
and training, without any expensive equipment. Coaches are able to access all
athlete raw data and generated analysis in a quick, neat, and easy to use
interface. We would appreciate any advice on how to improve our app and ways
you could see a potential client (such as yourself) using it.
[https://www.logit.ai/free-beta-sign-up/](https://www.logit.ai/free-beta-sign-
up/) We only have 1000 spots available for free, unlimited use of our app.
Note: our old product was used by 21 out of 22 Canadian Rio medalists.

